# Muay thai resistance training



## Carnberg (Oct 10, 2009)

Hey everyone, i have a question regarding resistance training.

I've done various forms of resistance training for the last 3 years, jumping from mass programs w 6-12 rep, some strength/power work at below 6 reps etc, and endurance:

for muay thai its recommended to do 20reps, for endurance.
I've been considering some programs.

A book I bought, 'Muay Thai unleashed' by erich krauss, suggests every major muscle group, 12 sets at 20reps.
For endurance I know 30-60second rests are ideal, so I will be assuming a 30 second rest right now.

My concern is the following, a matter of time.
Assume I use the following 8 exercises
*squat
*bench press
*swiss hip bridge
*bent over row
*shoulder press
*reverse lunge
*bicep curl
*Ab bicycles

well, excluding the reverse lunges that require '20 rep for each leg' i take around 40seconds to comlete the reps, and rest for 30 seconds.

*So for a set, 70seconds
all twelve sets, that's 840 seconds
for another 7 exercises, that's a total of 5880 seconds, 98 minutes*

the alternative I suppose is cycle through it as circuits, so instead it would be
*40 seconds work, 10 seconds transition, so 50x8 = 400, + 30 seconds rest 
430 per circuit
x 12 = 4800, which is 80 minutes*

i have tried both methods, and well doing it exercise by exercise tolls the muscles more but takes longer. I feel with a circuit fashion that I don't exhaust the muscles as much, as they have a relative longer recovery time as compared to the former method.

does anyone have experience with resistance training and muay thai and can lend some opinions on training style / exercises? I am relatively new to endurance training so pointers would be helpful. 

it seems a long time, nearly one and a half hour of resistance training, although it maybe is just a contrast as i've been through a power program only lasting some half an hour recently.

Thank you for your time,
Carn


----------



## denmyos (Oct 11, 2009)

How old is that book?

personally i would not go over 6 rep, you get all the resistance/stamina traning i the class.

When pulling weigth i go for power and explosive training instead.


----------



## Inky (Oct 11, 2009)

IMO

4 sets 

set 1 12-15 reps
set 2 10-12
set 3 8-10
set 4 heavy  -8

OR

set 1 12-15
set 2 10-12
set 3 6-9 (heavy)
set 4 (lighter than set 1 and NO REST) - untill failure

proper form is a MUST for Muay Thai so you get a good stretch and range of motion. 

if you are looking to get a little bigger... increase the weight every set (unless your using method 2) and if you want a little more endurance and cut Vs size, then only increase the weight on your 3rd set... 

i can elaborate more, but this method lets you fully work each exercise and allows you to recover quicker for your Thai workouts. If you start doing 12 sets at 20 reps with 30 seconds rest.... that is a LOT of stress on the body. 

form and variety and rest are more important than timing your rest between sets and mass amounts of reps and mass amounts of sets. 

again... this is my humble opinion. (and what I do in the gym)


----------



## Carnberg (Oct 25, 2009)

The book is written in 2006.

I agree with your way of going about it inky, only that Im looking to lose weight right now, so reps over the 12-count is probably better.

Thanks for the replies!
Carnberg


----------



## grado (Nov 6, 2009)

you did awesome !! Cannot image that. I don't after 3 year my muay thai can same as you or not.


----------



## Skpotamus (Nov 6, 2009)

Personally, with the exception of some road work, most of my cardio and endurance conditioning came from the actual gym sessions.  If you're not ready to puke after a few rounds on the pads, your holders aren't pushing you enough.  

What worked well for me was to use some powerlifting workouts to build explosive strength.  http://stronglifts.com/ is the workout I had the most success with.  I had people telling me they could really notice a big difference in my power and speed while doing this routine.  If the 3x per week is too much (it was for me after the weights started getting heavy, had trouble recovering while doing thai workouts too), you can drop it down to 2 a week and still see some pretty good results.  
Another good option is any book or workout by Mark Rippetoe.  The guy has been training athletes for years and gets great results.   

The best results I found were to cycle the weights in and push for increased poundages/power increases in my off time between fights, and drop it back to 1x or 2x per week with the same weight when gearing up for a match.  

YMMV.


----------



## Akira (Nov 6, 2009)

Speaking of Rippetoe, I came across a pdf you can download about one of his programs (starting strength for beginners). Scroll down to the end of the page to download it. It's interesting reading.

http://www.2shared.com/file/2442499/d778a962/Rippetoe_FAQ.html


----------



## Nibla (Nov 6, 2009)

That link doesn't work? Could just be my slow connection though.

I don't think the stronglifts thing is anything great, the dude's stats are same as mine on what was more of a body building programme. Once I'm done with rehab I'm thinking of trying the  periodisation method:

3wks of 3-5sets of 8 to 12 reps
3wks of 3-5sets of 2 to 6 reps
3wks of 3-5sets of 2 to 3 reps
3wks of 1-3sets of 1 to 3 reps

work on my power, and let cardio and training take care of conditioning. Of course, if it doesn't work with MT, I'll drop it and do something else. I find it's more avoiding overtraining that's a problem than the programme.


----------



## Akira (Nov 6, 2009)

If you're having trouble viewing it, the entire thing is also typed out here

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?p=13263299#post13263299


----------



## Skpotamus (Nov 6, 2009)

I was able to DL the file.


----------



## Nibla (Nov 6, 2009)

That'll be my 3rd world dial up then... :uhyeah:

Cheers for the 2nd link


----------



## Skpotamus (Nov 7, 2009)

Nibla said:


> That link doesn't work? Could just be my slow connection though.
> 
> I don't think the stronglifts thing is anything great, the dude's stats are same as mine on what was more of a body building programme. Once I'm done with rehab I'm thinking of trying the  periodisation method:
> 
> ...



If you're putting up the same kinda numbers as the guy who runs the stronglift site at his bodyweight (only lift under his bodyweight is his overhead press, which is 130lbs for 5sets of 5 reps at a bodyweight of 160lbs), I would suggest you've got more than enough muscle/strength for your weightclass and simply focus on your conditioning and skill levels via ring skills, pad drills and sparring.  Get that strength functional throughout the rounds and you should be a monster in the ring.


----------



## Nibla (Nov 7, 2009)

I weighed another 5kg and a bit taller. But now after 3 months with busted collar bone atrophy's well set in, so the fun begins in starting all over again!


----------

